# Ohio's own Charlie Hartley leading...



## Cull'in (Nov 21, 2005)

After Day 1 of bass fishing's most prestigious event, Ohio native Charlie Hartley leads with 21lbs 1oz.

The Top 10 is as follows...

Place Angler City, State Day One
(Fish/Weight) 

1 CHARLIE HARTLEY GROVE CITY, OH 5 21-1 
2 SCOTT ROOK LITTLE ROCK, AR 5 20-13 
3 KEVIN VANDAM KALAMAZOO, MI 5 20-3 
4 TERRY SCROGGINS SAN MATEO, FL 5 19-3 
5 CLIFF PACE PETAL, MS 5 18-10 
5 CASEY ASHLEY DONALDS, SC 5 18-10 
7 EDWIN EVERS TALALA, OK 5 18-7 
8 MICHAEL IACONELLI RUNNEMEDE, NJ 5 18-5 
9 TODD FAIRCLOTH JASPER, TX 5 17-10 
10 ALTON JONES WACO, TX 5 17-5 

Good Luck Charlie, represent the Buckeye state!
(My,my, personal pick Edwin Evers is hangin around in 7th )


----------



## jobu (Sep 15, 2005)

I'd really like to see the Classic Title coming home to the Buckeye state!!! That would be awesome. Go Charlie!!!


----------



## Nickadams (May 1, 2004)

He is definetly where he needs to be, within 1.5lbs of the leader... The weights are fluctuating pretty dramatically from day to day, so it is anyone's tournament. Go Charlie!


----------



## smallie75 (Dec 9, 2005)

This goes out to Charlie Hartley! A little early morning fuel added to that fire, may the bass god's be with you, may time stand still during those times of decision, may all stars line up in the quest for greatness, and here's hope, drive and determination thrown your way to overcome the obstacles ahead. Bring home this title to the state that is well deserving of a such a reward. Ohio is up and rooting hard for you this day, now work the dream into a reality. And bag that winning limit.....F em up Charlie!!!!


----------



## Columbusslim31 (Sep 1, 2007)

Is Charlie a member of this forum? I could've sworn I've seen a post from him. Anyways, good luck Charlie. And pay no attention to Zona...


----------



## mossboss (Aug 3, 2005)

I really hope he wins it.Go charlie!!!!!


----------



## Pancho (May 3, 2005)

Does anybody knows the final results of the classic? did Charley make it in first place?


----------



## OSU_Fisherman (Mar 1, 2007)

Pancho said:


> Does anybody knows the final results of the classic? did Charley make it in first place?


No, Charley finished in 15th. Alton Jones had a great last day and took first. 
Charley's spots that he found in pre-fishing ran out in the last day, so it was real tough going. He also lost several key fish that might have done it for him. Still, an awesome showing for the Buckeye State!

Check out Bassmasters Website

and Final Standings


----------



## BassCrazy (Oct 11, 2007)

Just a shout out for Charlie Hartley. Nice to see a professional angler show a little humility. I wish he could have pulled it off. 

I can't believe he led the first day of the Classic by a huge margin, and we didn't have to endure him scream, break dance or bust anything over the bow of his boat when he missed a fish. Good man...good for the sport.

Iaconelli = I-D-I-O-T

Just my two cents...

Good Fishin' 

Joe


----------



## CARP 104 (Apr 19, 2004)

How is Iaconelli an idiot? He's accomplished more in bass fishing than anyone here. Who cares if he has an outgoing personality, he's one hell of a fisherman.

Oh well for Charlie, he just couldn't get his bites the last day. He will be back though!


----------



## BFG (Mar 29, 2006)

I'm no Mark Zona fan...but he hit the nail on the head when he said...

"I'm a little worried about Charlie's game plan today...."

Yeah..so was I...

Charlie's story was a good one...but unfortunately he did not do what it took to win....adjust, adapt, and overcome. He pulled all those fish off the docks...and in the end, a guy fishing a deep-water area with quality fish that come and go throughout the day won the event. Hats off to Charlie for a strong showing...and hell, 15th in the Classic is most excellent! 

I tell ya' what though....Kevin Van Dam is the Tiger Woods of bass fishing...never before have I seen a guy that draws so much attention from his competitors (i.e. leaderboard watching) as this guy does when fishing a tourney.


----------



## williamonica0214 (Aug 1, 2006)

I think Iaconelli is a great fisherman and very fun to watch


----------



## Bassnpro1 (Apr 6, 2004)

Iaconelli is a good fisherman, but screaming into a fishes mouth puts him just a hair above mentally retarded in my book. He catches fish and makes himself look like an idiot at the same time. Although it has made him alot of money in sponsers, so it makes sense on the business side.


----------



## BFG (Mar 29, 2006)

> Although it has made him alot of money in sponsers, so it makes sense on the business side.


Ding Ding Ding...

While excitable and obviously off of his Ritalin....Ike breathes fresh air into a sport that needed a nudge...


----------



## OSU_Fisherman (Mar 1, 2007)

In all the interviews I've seen of Iaconelli and when I saw him at the boat show in Columbus he was a pretty calm guy. It seems to me that his outbursts when catching large fish is a lot like Tiger Woods' fist pumps after making a key putt. Both of these actions tell me that they are still getting incredible excitement from their respective sports and are not just out there to collect a check. That incredible love of bass fishing is what puts Iaconelli up there in my book.


----------



## Bassnpro1 (Apr 6, 2004)

I like the guy and some antics, but screaming for life down a fishes throat was too much for me. It is just a show for Ike, whereas I think Tiger is driven from a quest to be the best ever. I'm sure Ike does too, but more for the $$ and fame Heres to hoping he has a better year than last year.


----------



## Procraftboats21 (Apr 6, 2004)

BFG said it best, props to IKE. I love how he holds no emotion back and acts just how he feels when he wacks a hawg. You can say what you want about him, but he took no easy roads to get where he is at, he is a federation guy at heart and he can flat out fish


----------



## BassCrazy (Oct 11, 2007)

Bassnpro1 said:


> Iaconelli is a good fisherman, but screaming into a fishes mouth puts him just a hair above mentally retarded in my book. He catches fish and makes himself look like an idiot at the same time. Although it has made him alot of money in sponsers, so it makes sense on the business side.


Exactly my point. Iaconelli is a fantastic fisherman. That's not the question. He rose through the Federation ranks to Classic champion in 2003 (I think) and that is downright amazing. He screams and yells every fish is a giant and runs around the boat like he's battling a great white shark. The over dramatization of every single detail, screaming, yelling just annoys me.


----------



## young-gun21 (Mar 14, 2006)

Just to chime in...

I love Ike's enthusiasm and intensity. Everyone goes about things differently and their is someone like Ike in every professional sport. I know that most people have negative opinions of a guy like Ray Lewis but there is nobody else in the game that can give a "pre game" or "in the huddle speech" and make me feel like putting on pads and drilling someone! I get that same feeling watching Ike on the water. 

I have respect for all of those professional anglers...anyone that has ever fished a tournament knows what they go through day in and day out. I have respect for the laid back guys like Cliff Pace too...they're just a little less enjoyable for me to watch.

Ike used to get on my nerves a little too but reading his book changed my opinion of him drastically. I think he's great for the sport...he gives the casual fan somebody to identify with (love him or hate him). That's something that only a select few professional anglers can say.

One thing to consider is this...if you were the one who just filled out a limit with a 5 pounder (in a tourney for half a mill!) what would your reaction be??


----------



## josh617 (Jan 28, 2005)

Overall i like Ike, the guy can flat out fish. i dont really care whether he screams after every fish he catches or whatever else he does, but i would rather see him do whatever after the fish is in an aerated livewell. there's nothing wrong with getting exicted about catching a fish, but treat it with a little respect since the thing is paying your bills.


----------



## Thick Rick (Feb 3, 2008)

Ike is very entertaining to me. He put on a great seminar at the boat show, too. Fishburn use to do some pretty goofy stuff. It's fun. And I definitely agree about getting excited because you are still having fun. So many tournament guys forget why they started fishing in the first place. Because it's fun. I just want to catch a big bass. That is the rush to me. You can go fishing and catch nothing and it still beats working right? Well once catching a fish stops being fun, then it's working.


----------



## Cull'in (Nov 21, 2005)

I doubt very much the bass was bothered by Ike screaming in his mouth.
The fact that there was no water flowing over it's gills and the way that "crawfish" bit him back were probably forefront in it's peanut sized brain.

I love Ike and think he's a great ambassador for the sport. He's unique and he's real.
Everybody does it their own way and that's how it should be. Iaconelli's received a lot of undue criticism just because people don't like how he acts and that's too bad.


----------



## Bassnpro1 (Apr 6, 2004)

Nobody mentioned that it was causing physical harm to the bass, although the quicker to the livewell the better, it just came across as disrespectful to bass fishing in my eyes. I personally don't like his antics, but many people do and that is who he is acting for. The only thing I don't agree with is that he is "real" I believe the screaming is more of an act myself. He has reached and brought a audience to the sport though and that is a good thing. 

He reminds me of how Wil Ferrell would act in a fishing movie, only Ike does it in real life.


----------



## young-gun21 (Mar 14, 2006)

Speaking of the devil...

http://www.basszone.com/2008quickflips/ikewish.htm


----------



## Procraftboats21 (Apr 6, 2004)

hmmm the side of IKE no one takes the time to look at


----------

